# Count up without a newbie (Person with postcount lower than 50) noticing



## DarkAura (Nov 25, 2011)

Simple, count up without a newbie posting. 

EX;

P1:1
P2:2
P3:3
P1:4
P3:5
NEWB: Boo You, 0
P1:Dammit, 1


A newbie would be someone who's post count is lower than 50.

Alright, start!

1


----------



## Spatz (Nov 25, 2011)

2


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 25, 2011)

3

oh, you can also chat in this thread.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 25, 2011)

Counting games aren't allowed.


----------

